# The Mantis Gang!



## The Wolven (Dec 17, 2021)

This is Macchiato. We had a love-hate relationship. This is also the one that smacked into the ceiling fan. He was quite aloof and skittish but still had enough anger to fight the gods. Less than 2 inches of pent up rage is what I'd define him as. 




Mocha's my pretty girl whose now an old grouch. She can't hardly grip onto anything but can still zoom when she wants to. Absolutely will not let go of food.




Cortado is an Otomantis (Boxer Mantis) and has proven to be my chill baby. She's L4. I have 3 other babies to take pictures of. Another Otomantis, and a Galinthias (African Flower).


----------



## The Wolven (Dec 17, 2021)

More of Mocha because she's pretty and and has the grip of an angry clothespin.


----------



## Mystymantis (Dec 17, 2021)

Aww Cortado the boxer is so adorable! And Mocha is so pretty!


----------



## Mystymantis (Dec 18, 2021)

And of course Macchiato sounds like he has quite the personality!


----------



## The Wolven (Dec 18, 2021)

Cappuccino nomming on some maggots. Still waiting for my fruit fly culture to revive.


----------



## Mystymantis (Jan 2, 2022)

Cappuccino is adorable!


----------



## The Wolven (Jan 23, 2022)

Meet Pumpkin Spice! He/she is a is an L2 Galinthias that likes to n y o o m. 





This girl here is Affogato! Got her from PanterraPets and am quite happy. She's feistier than I expected for a Ghost. I'm not entirely sure what instar she is but my guess is L4, maybe L3? Either way she's cute and I really want to change my title to the Mantis Cafe. TwT


----------



## Mystymantis (Jan 24, 2022)

Pumpkin Spice is adorable! Love the pictures! And Affogato is so cute! Pretty sure she is L4.


----------



## The Wolven (May 22, 2022)

Here’s Cinnamon! She’s one of my ghosts I received from MystyMantis. 




Maudie here is an Elmantis.




Arabica! He’s easily spooked and can knock himself on his back when he’s trying to do his little stick pose.




Got a small Otomantis hiding here but she’s mean. She likes to grab her cotton pad when I change them out. Her name is Cortado 







Kiwi here is her soon to be boyfriend and hopefully not lunch. I need him alive.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 23, 2022)

good pics


----------

